# Need to Change something



## MedicPrincess (Apr 11, 2006)

So on Jan 13th I decided to get serious about losing weight.  I remember the date because it was like a huge ton of bricks that landed firmly on my head that made me wake up and get off my butt.  I stepped on the scale and the number it read back almost sent me into cardiac arrest.  So, to make myself feel better, I ordered a pizza and ate almost the entire thing. 

I wish I had taken a picture then.  But since then I have lost 56 pounds.  No more Pop, strict no more than 1000 calories/ day, and drinking half my body weight in oz of water a day (that was nearly 150 oz of water a day), combined with moderate exercise (walking, I bought one of those exercise balls - which are really hard to work btw, and small changes like taking the stairs/parking further away from the store).

But now, I haven't lost any weight this week.  At all.  Haven't gained any, lost any.  Nothing.  I still want to loose quite a bit more (at least 35 pounds/ 4-6 pants sizes).  But on the bright side...I can now fit into the first pair of EMS pants I bought for school 18 months ago.

My sister gave me her Total Gym.  Guess i will have to breakdown and figure out how to use the thing.  If you guys read about some crazy lady in Florida who is found hung by her Total Gym, I am telling you now, it wasn't on purpose.  That thing is possessed.  Those cables reached out and hung me themselves.  I swear.


----------



## emtff376 (Apr 11, 2006)

First and foremost, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Losing weight is one of the hardest things on the planet to do (trust me, I understand).  

One of the reasons that your weight may have stabilized is that your body could be "used to" the amount of food you are giving it and the amount of exercise you are doing.  Basically, you may have trained your body to maintain itself on what you give it and what you burn.  

My suggestion would be to vary your amount of calories each day.  It sounds like you eat about 7000 calories a week?  Try eating more calories one day and less the next to trick your body, but keep your weekly calorie total the same.  Also, consider varying your diet.  If you eat the same things every day, again, your body gets used to the amount of food and your weight may level off.

I hope this helps and doesn't throw you off your mark, but it is a fairly common thing to happen in weight loss.  Also, if you start to use the total gym, don't be surprised if you gain weight because of building muscle mass.

I've started working out and following my diet more closely and have lost another 5 to 10 pounds (depending on the time of day) to make my total weight loss around 80 pounds.

Anywho, CONGRATS! You're awesome, you can do it!  Let me know if there's anything I can do to help.


----------



## DT4EMS (Apr 12, 2006)

Congrats!! 

One of the reason your change in weight is slwoing down is the body adapts to change.

80-90 % of weight is in the diet. If you have that in check let me suggest this.....

Total Gym is a very good piece of equipment. When I owned a gym, I had one in there just because I thought people would like it. Not only did they like it, they loved it. Heck, I loved it. 

Once I was done with free weight training I would jump on it and get an awesome burn.

Check the web and see if you can get the training video for it. You will find the machine is a great addition to your workout.

You have to "shock" your body on a regular basis. Pro traininers will tell you not to do the same exercises week in and week out becuase your body will adapt and you will no longer lose weight.


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 12, 2006)

If this is your first week of no-loss/no-gain, it's not a big deal.  Plateaus happen all the time, you just have to change something to move past it.  You sound like you've done a great job so far, keep up the good work!

Are you still working in the hospital?  I don't remember, I don't think so though... but I used to have a client that had one of the workout balls, but pretty big, that she would use as a desk chair.  She said it was better for her back, AND it was very good for her legs, butt, and tummy because she was always subconsciously maintaining her balance.  This chick had a kick-*** bod at age 45 after 3 kids.


----------

